
From idea to no monetization plan in 3 days - syrp
I started startakitchen.com as a way to aggregate a bunch of stuff about cooking supplies, recipes and instructions. It was well received on the cooking subreddit - but I don&#x27;t know how to turn it into a simple idea that can generate revenue. Anybody have any ideas to expand on this?
======
wastedhours
Content \- I was expecting to see some more on the site itself. YouTube embeds
from the techniques section, an overview of why you selected each item for the
equipment section, and an explanation as to the versatility of the ingredients
listed.

Content may give you access to the Amazon Associates programme to earn a cut
on purchases - think that's the most obvious one.

Then, once you have content to hang adverts off of, I'd do some sponsored
placements (e.g. reach out to some cooking Kickstarters, artisan producers,
etc...).

Ask food influencers to recommend their tools - give them featured promos to
boost their ego and they'll link through. This will give you influence, which
you can use to secure brand deals etc...

Meal kits are getting huge, so this seems like an obvious affiliate stream
(don't know if Blue Apron offers a scheme or not, or something similar), as
you're providing the rest of the stuff they don't.

Make me want to register, recipes are all well and good, but I can Google
500,000 of them in 3s - what's your curation like, why'd I want to subscribe.
Are you going to do cook alongs, get me to submit pictures of the recipe along
with the subscribers and we share tips?

Could offer a paid Q&A so people can ask like things you can make with X, or
Y?

I'd also recommend imagery. Food is sensory, I like minimalism, but that site
could be about anything, check out:
[https://www.greatbritishchefs.com/](https://www.greatbritishchefs.com/)

~~~
devins
+1 to imagery. Half of Instagram is pictures of food for good reason.

